# Just Finished These Two...



## cdhumiston (Jul 8, 2022)

Japanese style kitchen knives.


----------



## HansCaravan (Jul 10, 2022)

Very nice work here! What are the details of these? Steel, length, weight etc.


----------



## cdhumiston (Jul 10, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Very nice work here! What are the details of these? Steel, length, weight etc.



They are both made from AEB-L and hardened to 61HRC. 

The smaller one (top picture) is 13" overall with a 7.5" blade. Blade width at the handle is 2.25" and it weighs 6.6 ounces. Handle is dyed and stabilized maple burl.

The larger one (bottom picture) is 13.5" overall with a 7.75" blade. Blade width at the handle is 1.9" and it weighs 5.1 ounces. Handle is Tracwood with horn on both ends.


----------



## jwthaparc (Jul 11, 2022)

Very cool!

I just had an amazing idea for a wa handle design. Idk why, but it just popped into my head.

So I'm thinking take the regular octagonal handle design. Now what if I make the octagonal design spiral around the handle? I have a feeling it will be a good deal harder to do, but I'm 100% sure it will look very cool.

I'm going to do this the next kitchen knife I make. I'm kinda writing it in this comment help me remember, and also to see what people think about the idea. plus your knife somehow made the idea pop in my head. If anyone ends up doing this before me, all I ask is they credit me for the idea.


----------



## drrayeye (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks. I especially liked the handle on the 2nd one.


----------

